
Twitter account retweets users who tweet pictures of credit/debit cards - muratmutlu
http://www.twitter.com/NeedADebitCard
======
dfc
Should be: _"Retweets tweets that have a picture and mention 'debit card'"_

~~~
geon
I noticed that too. There is a very high correlation, though.

------
spdy
Wow... just wow... people on the internet never stop to surprise me. Someone
will figure out how to OCR these pictures and just charge every single card.

